# Cannot register on GBAtemp Cheats forum



## loco365 (Jun 4, 2011)

I am trying to register on the GBAtemp cheats forum (cheats.gbatemp.net/forum) to request some codes, but when I fill out the form and click submit, I get this:

An error has occurred!
You are not allowed to access this section.
[back]

I've tried various browsers to no avail (Chrome, IE, Firefox, Wii).

What is up with the site?


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 4, 2011)

What section are you posting in?
Registering, not posting


----------



## Buleste (Jun 4, 2011)

Could you be banned for any reason?


----------



## loco365 (Jun 4, 2011)

Buleste said:
			
		

> Could you be banned for any reason?


Not that I'd know of, unless my IP was banned by accident. I could try registering behind a proxy.

@tj_cool: I used the register link at the top, and I can't post at all anywhere on the forum unless I register.

Edit: Registering behind a proxy gives me the same error.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 4, 2011)

try sending a pm to the admin there.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 4, 2011)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> try sending a pm to the admin there.


It's kinda hard to do that if I can't register. :/ I could try email, but I'm rather hesitant to do so because I don't know how long I'd have to wait before I get a response (I'm in that dilemma with another forum.)

jsyk, it's _any_ register link on the whole site that does this.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, excuse me for the double post, but I don't see a link to email the admin. What else is there I can do to register? I've let it sit in the hopes that it may resolve itself, but it seems that isn't happening.


----------



## Waflix (Jun 19, 2011)

I have the exact same problem. I don't think I'm banned, because I've just been there for the first time!


----------



## Invisible Man (Jun 19, 2011)

I just registered an account so it looks like it is fixed now.


----------



## Waflix (Jun 19, 2011)

Invisible Man said:
			
		

> I just registered an account so it looks like it is fixed now.



Yep, it is indeed fixed now. I wonder what has been changed.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Jun 19, 2011)

It could possibly be your email address. Sometimes sites won't except email addresses from sites like yahoo, hotmail, etc.
Though I registered with a Gmail address and it worked fine so idk if that's even the problem


----------



## Waflix (Jun 19, 2011)

DeathStrudel said:
			
		

> It could possibly be your email address. Sometimes sites won't except email addresses from sites like yahoo, hotmail, etc.
> Though I registered with a Gmail address and it worked fine so idk if that's even the problem



That's not the problem. My first attempt failed with an address from GMail, the second attempt too, but the third attempt succeeded with an address from GMail.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 19, 2011)

Invisible Man said:
			
		

> I just registered an account so it looks like it is fixed now.


Yup. I was just able to as well. Awesome.

Request for lock.


----------

